# Would you call the vet?



## VizslaCity (Sep 5, 2013)

Olive got her second set of shots last Wednesday and she was also dewormed for the first time. 

We've noticed a definite decrease in appetite which is concerning because her vet already thinks she's underweight and wanted us to increase her feedings by 20%.

The past few days she is barely eating anything but she is peeing and pooping and her activity level is normal. She's still playful and spunky. I fed her breakfast this morning and she ate one small bite and her food is still sitting in her dish (normally she scarfs her first meal down). We were feeding her 1.5 cups a day and were planning on increasing her intake to at least 2 cups a day because she was finishing her meals within a couple of minutes of me setting her dish down, but ever since her appt she doesn't want to eat. She's supposed to get lunch pretty soon and her first meal is still sitting in her bowl. This morning I had to dump out most of her dinner that she hadn't eaten. 

I don't have a vehicle today because my husband's car is in the shop so the soonest I'd be able to bring her in is tomorrow. Is that too long to wait or is she probably okay because she isn't having diarrhea or vomiting and she's still acting normal?


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

I would call the vet and bring her in tomorrow, but mostly to give you peace of mind. She sounds fine - if she's acting normal and peeing and pooping normal, she is probably fine, just going through one of their finicky eating stages. We dumped out a lot of food when Wilson was a puppy because he was just too busy with life to slow down and eat.

But, I have learned that sometimes mama just needs to KNOW everyone's ok and if that means a trip to the pediatrician or the vet, so be it. Call the vet, see what they say and bring her in tomorrow if recommended.


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Dre finishes his food in under 2 minutes, so it's absolutely normal. Never left a spec of food in his bowl, though. It's always sparking clean.

How many times a day are you feeding her? Perhaps she is not very hungry by the time next meal comes? We feed at 7am and 7pm. With treats in between meals this works out great and he has been on this schedule starting from breeders house.


----------



## VizslaCity (Sep 5, 2013)

She eats 3 times a day. Her first meal is at 7:30 am, second meal is 12:30 pm, third meal is 5:30 pm. 

We've been doing 1/2 cup of kibble at each feeding and then we mix in a little bit of wet food. She is on the Wellness Core Puppy (kibble, wet food and treats are all the same brand). We were going to add more kibble at each feeding because her vet said 1.5 cups wasn't enough and that she's too thin, but right now I can't even get her to eat the full 1.5 cups. 

I will probably call just to make sure everything is okay. Her vet hasn't done fecal testing yet (she's supposed to have it done in 2-3 weeks). She was dewormed last Weds and Thurs morning she pooped out a dead roundworm. Ever since the deworming/shots, she just doesn't seem interested in eating. 

She does still like her treats though. We give her a Wellness brand puppy treat when she goes potty outside and she always seems really excited to eat her treats. 

Edited to add that she's 12 weeks old and weighs 14 lbs.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

You might also try hand feeding a meal or putting her meal on the floor instead of in her bowl just to see if she will eat.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Put her on the scale to see if she is losing any weight.


----------



## VizslaCity (Sep 5, 2013)

We almost took her to the vet because she was acting very sleepy and just kind of off today. However she woke up right before dinner and ate all of her food and now she's running around and playing like a crazy dog 

She hasn't had diarrhea since earlier today but my husband and I both agree that if it happens again or she starts acting lethargic like she was earlier today, we're going to bring her into the vet, just to make sure she's okay. My husband thought she had a strange odor coming from her mouth but I couldn't smell anything out of the ordinary. 

I would weigh her but we don't have a scale. I really need to buy a new one. 

We are definitely keeping a close eye on her and if things go south, we'll be taking her to the vet ASAP. Thanks for all the advice/support. I love this little stinker so much that I can't help but worry.


----------



## Capa (May 19, 2013)

I would recommend calling the Vet Hospital, even if you do not intend to go in. It is noteworthy that she had such a vaccine reaction. If she were my dog, I would do minimal vaccines from here on in, separate them from other vaccines (procedures), and make sure that the Vet is aware. The office staff should be able to simply put a note on her chart.

Glad she is doing better.


----------



## VizslaCity (Sep 5, 2013)

Capa said:


> I would recommend calling the Vet Hospital, even if you do not intend to go in. It is noteworthy that she had such a vaccine reaction. If she were my dog, I would do minimal vaccines from here on in, separate them from other vaccines (procedures), and make sure that the Vet is aware. The office staff should be able to simply put a note on her chart.
> 
> Glad she is doing better.


Thank you for the advice  I think you are right that I should call and let them know and I am nervous about her next set of vaccines. We take Olive to a VCA hospital and we purchased an expensive puppy package from them. The list of vaccines they want to give her over the next couple of months is very long. They want to give her the Lepto vaccine in a couple of weeks and I'm scared after reading of all the adverse reactions. They are also kind of pushy about using their brand of flea and heart worm medication (ComboGuard). Olive hasn't been the same since that pill. With the puppy package she gets a ComboGuard pill once a month for the next few months and then they try and get you to continue buying it from them. I'm thinking I shouldn't of purchased that package because now we're paying a bunch of money for things we aren't comfortable giving to Olive.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma was only 17 pounds at that age. She is the runt of the litter and was always 3 pounds lighter than her brothers and sisters. The vet (one of 3) that we have seen thinks she is too thin and she currently weighs in at 26 pounds and has put on weight continually and is starting to fill out a bit. Olive has had deworming and some other needles and some flea control in a short span of time. Probably just really taxing on a puppy's system. I had trouble with her last needle and not so much with her previous ones. She also had to get her bordatella shots. It was optional as she may be a show dog in the future. I then found out that one of the dogs in the training class before ours had kennel cough and had walked across the wet deck and on the floors in the classroom. Really scary.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

They do treat kennel cough in young pups, however. Gosh, I can't even remember this stuff this very well. We were told its due to fear that it will turn into something else that is more serious - but, I can't recall the name. I also can't recall under what age it is, a vet would know. 

Oso was treated twice for kennel cough as a pup, despite getting the vaccination. Both were actually different vets as we weren't happy with the first for other reasons. They both said that if he were an adult, he would ride it out. 

As for Olive, do your research and trust your instincts in regards to the vaccinations. We had a cat who clearly has a reaction to vaccinations. After every vaccination he got extremely sick, fever of 105, 106 and had to be rushed to the Emergency Vet for fluids. We had an extremely difficult time getting the primary vet to admit it was related to the allergy. We continue to get our other cats vaccinated, but not him. 

Oso got a lot of minor illnesses as a pup and as soon as we let him out in the world. 

Regardless, I would always call if you have a doubt. The front office may ask the doctor what he/she recommends. Many times they will say to wait it out or to come in only if _______, ________ or ________ occurs. Hope Olive continues to eat and feel better!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Organicthoughts - my vet also told me that there is no heartworm in the area, BUT he also said that anytime we travel out of the Willamette Valley, we should check to see if prevention before the trip is wise. Even with someplace as close as Medford, he will recommend a dose.

VizslaCity - I understand your concern that maybe the puppy package includes stuff you don't want, but you may yet find it's the deal of the century. Folks I know who have bought them have used them in unexpected ways. Talk to the Vets about your specific concerns. They may have options for you.


----------



## Capa (May 19, 2013)

I would not vaccinate again after her reaction to all of these. Instead you might want to contact the Vet, let them know your concerns, and only give the Rabies vaccine according to the law. All of the other shots are the owner's choice. Most places will accept a normal titer test in lieu of vaccine records.

Glad she is doing a bit better.


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

VC, Hope Olive is feeling better soon. 

Funny thing with Heatworms is that they can't be spread when the temperature drops below 57 deg F -- even if for just a few hours. Shouldn't be having any issues with heartworm anywhere in Oregon this time of year. I am ceasing my pups heartworm meds as a result of this newly aquired information. 

Bordatella is not necessary either. If you do show Olive, or take her to a busy daycare later, you can medicate her then, but probably don't need it now.

I know RBD has recommended it multiple times on the forum, but the book "Pukka's Promise" should be mandatory reading for ALL dog owners before they get their pups. I wish I had read it before I brought Laika home. 

http://www.kerasote.com/book-page.php?isbn13=9780547236261

Be well & hope Olive is adjusting to the rain


----------



## VizslaCity (Sep 5, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the replies  I'm sorry I haven't been back to update. Things have been busy. Olive has been doing great. Her appetite is back and she definitely isn't lethargic and sleepy anymore. 

I really think it was the Combo Guard that she had such a drastic reaction to but I'm sure the vaccines didn't help either. She received her vaccines on a weds and she seemed okay afterwards (was still eating, playing, bowel movements were normal). 

On Thurs afternoon I gave her the ComboGuard pill and once it kicked in a couple of hours later is when she started acting really lethargic, wasn't interested in food, had diarrhea, etc.

We are definitely NOT continuing with the ComboGuard from here on out. She was also given a bordatella vaccine at her last appt and I was never asked, it was just given. The tech mentioned she would get the Lepto vaccine at her next appt but I'm going to say no, and I'm also going to tell them that I don't want her receiving anymore of the bordatella doses either. 

I do want to continue with the combo shot for the parvo/distemper just because those illnesses really scare me. I'm also pretty sure we have to get her vaccinated against rabies. We rent a house and the owner was totally fine with us having a dog but on the pet agreement it asks for the license number for the rabies vaccine.

For those of you who don't vaccinate or who said not to continue with vaccines, how do you get around that?

For what it's worth, we had to stop vaccinating our two youngest kids a couple of years ago when our youngest ended up in the hospital after a near fatal reaction to his MMRV. Our other son had seizures after his one year vaccines so I'm well aware that they can cause adverse reactions (although doctors hate to admit it was the vaccines) 

I was very nervous about vaccinating Olive for the same reasons but of course the vet and the tech kept reassuring me how safe they are. They gave me the whole "Vaccine reactions are very, very rare" speech. It's such a hard decision to make.


----------



## Capa (May 19, 2013)

VizslaCity said:


> For those of you who don't vaccinate or who said not to continue with vaccines, how do you get around that?


The only vaccine that you are required to do by Law is Rabies. We simply decline the other vaccines. If your Vet was aware of the adverse reaction, they might sign a waver for you. Doing titer testing is another idea if you prefer to have a piece of paper that states that your dog has immunity. 

Glad he's doing better!


----------

